Ask HN: How Is the Job Scene for Software Engineers in Kansas? - sbmthakur
======
SQL2219
There are a lot of opportunities in health care and marketing in and around
KC. The $85K figure in post above for Sr. is on the low side. Cost of living
is a huge plus. Rents adjacent to downtown KCMO can be had for $1,100 per
month. I think the average home price in metro area is about $200K. There are
lots of pockets of middle-class neighborhoods. Gas is $2.30 per gallon today,
which is $2 cheaper than CA. Google fiber has this town wired, 7 years later
they are still laying fiber. Two months ago I saw a crew 20 miles from
downtown laying conduit for fiber, this would be on the edges of the city,
what you might call semi-rural.

------
byoung2
It would make more sense to work remotely for a company in Silicon Valley or
New York if you lived in Kansas. That way you could take advantage of deeper
pockets and a lower cost of living. A Glassdoor search shows senior software
average engineer salary in Kansas City, Kansas as $85k, 21% lower than the
national average. You could find a remote job paying $130k or more easily.

